
Ouya: Potential, Even if it Fails - enmaku
http://codinginmysleep.com/ouya-potential-even-if-it-fails/
======
debacle
Ouya is not a clever product. It is a clever idea.

> far too hard for indy developers to get their titles on traditional consoles

That's not true, it's far too hard to get _exposure_.

> the mobile game market is thriving.

For the lucky few, because again this market is all about exposure.

> there's a big demand for open harware [sic]

From who? Most people want iPhones.

> It's bound to be a better set-top box than anything I've yet used, so even
> if it fails as a gaming device it should still succeed at a role that it was
> never even intended for.

Rampant speculation.

~~~
enmaku
>From who? Most people want iPhones.

The 32,169 backers pledging $4.1 million within the first 3 days would seem to
indicate there's a demand, now wouldn't it. Also, the million new Android
devices coming online every day and the 400 million already out there seem to
be suggesting that the iPhone may be the Jesus phone, but Jobsianity isn't the
only super-religion out there.

I'll not argue about the importance of exposure, but will say that it's much
easier on PC and mobile platforms for a quality indy game to get good exposure
than on the big 3 consoles.

Finally, yes, rampant speculation, but for a product that hasn't actually been
released yet what did you expect? Market analysis of the nonexistent market?
Adoption rates of an unadopted product? Of _course_ it's speculation.

